# TTOC Website Update !! Any Chance ???



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hey guys, Any chance of updating the TTOC website, the TT09 has come and gone so might be time to update and get new members looking at us, just a thought !!!!!
[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Update in what way? What information would you like to see on there?

I'm happy to take onboard some ideas


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

My Rpoints refferal number


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I guess "EvenTT09 Tickets Update..."no longer being the top news story might be what bozzy96 meant - "TT09 has come and gone".... ;-)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I think the best idea will be to update the main page once the shop has some merchandise in there, which wont be long now. So once the club shop is up and running, we can stick an update on the front page  

Paul


----------

